# Windows fails to start \EFI\MICROSOFT\BOOT\BCD



## matt100_12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have recently encountered this problem when I turn on my laptop. *WINDOWS fails to start \EFI\MICROSOFT\BOOT\BCD status 0x0000185. *
My laptop is acre aspire e1-571. I have tried to fix it by using cmd prompt. I entered BOOTREC /FIXMBR, BOOTREC /FIXBOOT, BOOTREC /Scanos without any problems. When the entered BOOTREC /rebuildbcd. I get the following error the requested system device cannot be found. I am struck and need help.​


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do this
*Repair the system partition*
If the system partition has been corrupted, you can use BCDBoot to recreate the system partition files by using new copies of these files from the Windows partition.


Boot your PC to a command line. For example, boot to the Windows installation disk and press Shift+F10

Use Diskpart to determine which drive letter contains your Windows partition and system partition (diskpart, list vol, exit).

Add a boot entry for your Windows partition: bcdboot D:\Windows

Reboot the PC.
IF THAT does not work follow the procedure here for the UEFI bootloader using diskpart
Fix UEFI Boot in Windows 8, 8.1 or 10
https://neosmart.net/wiki/fix-uefi-boot/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you still require help


----------

